# Generation Iron



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

How many of you guys would love to see this film?

Just watched the trainer again, then done some research and doesnt look like its going to be put out in the UK cinemas just yet but got released y'day.

Absolutely gutted!!!

Think a download is the only option lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

cant wait to see this


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Prospect said:


> got released y'day.


 Good to know  . Hopefully be up online within next cpl weeks.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Would be good to see it up on the big screen. Hope it gets a limited cinema release over here. The arty cinemas will probably go for it if they know about it. If it does get a release here, get in touch with your local art-house cinema and let them know about it - it's often easy to talk them in to showing non-mainstream films.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Would be good to see it up on the big screen. Hope it gets a limited cinema release over here. The arty cinemas will probably go for it if they know about it. If it does get a release here, get in touch with your local art-house cinema and let them know about it - it's often easy to talk them in to showing non-mainstream films.


Thanks, yeah a lot of cinemas wont show it, because of the topic and the openness about AAS use.

But they'll show films with murders, deaths, and gang violence lol

Hopefully come out in UK soon - think i'll have to search some sites for the download haha


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I think download is only option on this; will have to watch it at home on my HD projector screen lol im not complaining as long as its a good copy!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Well if it doesnt come out on the big screen then who ever sees it first has to post up a torrent link


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I think download is only option on this; will have to watch it at home on my HD projector screen lol im not complaining as long as its a good copy!


Invite for the lads? #NoElton


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> Well if it doesnt come out on the big screen then who ever sees it first has to post up a torrent link


And ill add that im crap at down loading so if anyone can get a good copy ill be glad to buy it off them


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

theres a download on ecinematv.com but i cant get access to it at the moment


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

husky said:


> theres a download on ecinematv.com but i cant get access to it at the moment


That site looks super dodgy and wants you to download very suspicious looking software. I wouldn't touch it myself although I'd love to be watching Generation Iron right this minute!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> That site looks super dodgy and wants you to download very suspicious looking software. I wouldn't touch it myself although I'd love to be watching Generation Iron right this minute!


must be why i cant get into it at the moment-better stay away then and wait for another link


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

husky said:


> must be why i cant get into it at the moment-better stay away then and wait for another link


Making no promises for this but currently downloading from:

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/518624911/Generation+Iron+2013+.720p?tab=summary

If people want to hang on for an hour or so, I'll report back on quality and likelihood for fcuking up computer! (If you never hear from me again, assume the latter!).


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

husky said:


> must be why i cant get into it at the moment-better stay away then and wait for another link


It also asks you to do surveys and takes you to websites with malicious coding... Steer clear mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> Making no promises for this but currently downloading from:
> 
> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/518624911/Generation+Iron+2013+.720p?tab=summary
> 
> If people want to hang on for an hour or so, I'll report back on quality and likelihood for fcuking up computer! (If you never hear from me again, assume the latter!).


Already downloaded this one, its a video file asking you to download a video player.. aka fake.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Already downloaded this one, its a video file asking you to download a video player.. aka fake.


Thanks for the heads up. Cancelled my download. Guess we just need to be patient.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Does no1 use XBMC? XBMC plus a hdmi cable means any film/tv series you can imagine streamed through your laptop/PC/tablet onto your TV, its awesome and saves p!ssing around on dodgy sites.

AFAIK because you are streaming rather than downloading and sharing it is also legal. Seen some films before they have hit the UK cinema on it!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

We need to keep this thread going and regularly updated!

Who ever first post the link to the actual video will get reps reps reps!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Does no1 use XBMC? XBMC plus a hdmi cable means any film/tv series you can imagine streamed through your laptop/PC/tablet onto your TV, its awesome and saves p!ssing around on dodgy sites.
> 
> AFAIK because you are streaming rather than downloading and sharing it is also legal. Seen some films before they have hit the UK cinema on it!


Just had a look at XBMC site, how does it work


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Just had a look at XBMC site, how does it work


 You download the program here - http://xbmc.org/download/

Then you have to set up your add-ons like 1channel and Icefilms where you stream from, here is a couple of video guides how to install/set up -











If you get stuck just give me a shout


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really want to see this but I dont do torrents, as Toro said, if anyone gets a very good copy on a dvd I will gladly give you few quid for it

Same with Pumping Iron, never seen it!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Mate pumping iron is on YouTube split into about six parts.

Watch it now!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> Really want to see this but I dont do torrents, as Toro said, if anyone gets a very good copy on a dvd I will gladly give you few quid for it
> 
> *Same with Pumping Iron, never seen it!*


Get out...just......GET OOOOOOOOUT!!


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

9.2 out of 10 on imdb. Everyones out in force. Love it! :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

checked my sources...

... computer says no


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Does no1 use XBMC? XBMC plus a hdmi cable means any film/tv series you can imagine streamed through your laptop/PC/tablet onto your TV, its awesome and saves p!ssing around on dodgy sites.
> 
> AFAIK because you are streaming rather than downloading and sharing it is also legal. Seen some films before they have hit the UK cinema on it!


i downloaded xbmc when i first got my media pc but thought it just played movies u had and put screen art and sh1t on


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> i downloaded xbmc when i first got my media pc but thought it just played movies u had and put screen art and sh1t on


 That's what it was initially designed to do by Microsoft for the xbox but it has since been reused by some tech geniuses as a means for hosting streaming.

I literally just sat and watched The Wrestler on it, watched Pain & Gain the other night and a few Rom-com movies to keep the Mrs happy. Its really good but some of the streams are hit and miss


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RS86 said:


> That's what it was initially designed to do by Microsoft for the xbox but it has since been reused by some tech geniuses as a means for hosting streaming.
> 
> I literally just sat and watched The Wrestler on it, watched Pain & Gain the other night and a few Rom-com movies to keep the Mrs happy. Its really good but some of the streams are hit and miss


interesting


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> interesting


 The videos I posted should show you how to sort out the 'fusion' zip folder. Once you install 1channel you are rocking. One of the IT guys from my work watches all his TV/Films through it now and doesn't pay a license any more (although neither do I any more following the TV detector van thread  )


----------



## J W (Feb 26, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Does no1 use XBMC? XBMC plus a hdmi cable means any film/tv series you can imagine streamed through your laptop/PC/tablet onto your TV, its awesome and saves p!ssing around on dodgy sites.
> 
> AFAIK because you are streaming rather than downloading and sharing it is also legal. Seen some films before they have hit the UK cinema on it!


Ill D/L this if you can tell me i can watch Generation Iron?


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Nothing on my NewsBin sites either, and they are pretty sh1t hot.

I'll keep an eye out also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

J W said:


> Ill D/L this if you can tell me i can watch Generation Iron?


 It will be on it soon but not yet. The new Riddick film is on though so about to watch that


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

In for a torrent link


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Struggling to find this anywhere at the minute without having to fill in a stupid survey or sign up for a free trial


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dont think i would go cinema watch it.

The thought of bloated oxy meatheads filling up the seats eating rice out of tupperware boxes is a no no :innocent:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RS86 said:


> It will be on it soon but not yet. The new Riddick film is on though so about to watch that


Riddick link for a noob?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Riddick link for a noob?


 You can watch it on XBMC. See my other posts for a link to download it and a youtube guide how to make it do stuff it shouldn't and once you have done that you get all the movies/tv you want to stream - there are about 20 options where to stream from but I find putlocker and sockshare work best


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

pea head said:


> Dont think i would go cinema watch it.
> 
> The thought of bloated oxy meatheads filling up the seats eating rice out of tupperware boxes is a no no :innocent:


Might get emotional aswell if anyone's in PCT


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xbmc is a media player and only with ice films or navi x can you stream films, it's not a magical program that has movies before anything else.

There isn't a digital copy available as of yet, not even through xbmc add-ons.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Just found a link on torrentreactor

http://www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/8196786/Generation-Iron-2013-720p-BrRip-x264-YIFY

No idea if it works yet, still dl'ing will let you know when its done


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Xbmc is a media player and only with ice films or navi x can you stream films, it's not a magical program that has movies before anything else.
> 
> There isn't a digital copy available as of yet, not even through xbmc add-ons.


 Never said it was. It is good for getting films quickly though and you don't have to worry about viruses from downloading or the legality of downloading/distributing copyrighted material. Expecting it will be on there within the next week.

And you can stream movies via 1channel as well


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't bother it's fake


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Never said it was. It is good for getting films quickly though and you don't have to worry about viruses from downloading or the legality of downloading/distributing copyrighted material. Expecting it will be on there within the next week.
> 
> And you can stream movies via 1channel as well


Sorry I misread your posts.

FYI though Microsoft didn't invent XBMC, it was made for the original xbox by said group of techies, hence the name, Xbox Media Center (XBMC).

It was then ported to PC's and now it's even on smart phones.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Get a flight to the states and watch it...all this downloading lark seems like a right chore


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Sorry I misread your posts.
> 
> FYI though Microsoft didn't invent XBMC, it was made for the original xbox by said group of techies, hence the name, Xbox Media Center (XBMC).
> 
> It was then ported to PC's and now it's even on smart phones.


 I know, I said this a page back lol


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I know, I said this a page back lol


No you said: "That's what it was initially designed to do by Microsoft for the xbox but it has since been reused by some tech geniuses as a means for hosting streaming."

It was never made by microsoft, that post set off my bs meter which is why i assumed the rest of them where also bs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> No you said: "That's what it was initially designed to do by Microsoft for the xbox but it has since been reused by some tech geniuses as a means for hosting streaming."
> 
> It was never made by microsoft, that post set off my bs meter which is why i assumed the rest of them where also bs.


 I assumed this was designed for the original Xbox and commissioned by Microsoft but it appears you are right, it was created independently and available for modified Xbox. I never had one so wouldn't know if it was the default player or not.

Not that it really matters anyway as Generation Iron still isn't on XBMC yet

BS meter. That statement set of my bellend meter and suddenly the red bars became apparent.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone got torrent yet?


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Its not on Usenet yet.


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

And yify hasn't released one either so the above mentioned one should be fake.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

if it isnt on torrents/newbin sites, its not available yet, probs take a few months tbh for a good copy!


----------



## Kaleem (Apr 25, 2010)

Did anyone manage to find a working link?


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had no luck so far


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

FFS lol i cant wait to watch this!

Looks good! A Modern Pumping Iron!


----------



## Broasaurus Brah (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone found a legit copy of this yet?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nope still nothing around! Probably have to wait for it to come out on DVD now before someone will upload it to the net....


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I watched it in the states. It was pretty sh1t tbh


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I watched it in the states. It was pretty sh1t tbh


Seriously? Whys that?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

bump for maybe more information


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I watched it in the states. It was pretty sh1t tbh


I watched it in States too, absolutely loved it  good movie


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

Giving this thread another bump...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Any torrent links yet?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

GenerationIron said:


> The UK release of Generation Iron is the 12th May. It will be released on DVD.


 :mellow: hmmm


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

They dropped the ball so ****ing hard on this. The hype has died, they missed the Christmas release, fans are ****ed off at having to wait so long... Lots of the cinema reviews say it's not as good as pumping iron, so I don't want to pre-order the DVD and waste my money. If they'd dropped this early December I'd have this on DVD right now and they'd have my money!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just gonna torrent it


----------



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

watched it last monday. It isn't as good as you would hope though. It was shown in cinemas across the country two weeks ago and last week. It is based around the gloating of Phil Heath and quite a lot of failure in the ways of Roelly Winklaar and Kai Greene. Dennis Wolf by the way looks terrible and doesn't do himself any favours in it.

You can make what your own opinions of it when you see it but I kind of thought they would go further behind the scenes and go into their daily routines, diets and what their days consist of.

But if I was to be a film critic I would say 6/10. It's not pumping iron!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

it's now available for pre-order from myprotein. still can't find any download though.

http://www.myprotein.com/all-offers/generation-iron.list


----------

